# China vs NBA



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

Lets say that Yao is able to play through this season at his current level but it means that he would have to miss the Olympics, do you think he should? I mean I don't think anyone expected this injury given the way he has been playing so I'm wondering what if he kept on playing? Personally, being Chinese, the Olympics is more important to me especially since it's taking place in China where as the NBA is every year. China is going to have to play their best to finish in a respectable spot and without Yao, we are going to get blown out by all the good teams. I know some of you guys here are Chinese and might agree with me but what about you guys that aren't? Do you think the NBA should be his priority?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Playing through it could have long term consequences so I would say no anyways


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

He should stay out of the olympics so he can get healthy.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yao should sit out regardless to try to get healthy. if he's able to play in the olympics(which he should be able to), i think he should play there because it's important to him and then i think that should be his final commitment to the national team so he can focus on his nba play.


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

The thing is though, will china EVER relieve him of his duties to play on the national team?


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

You guys make good points but every Chinese will call him a traitor if he doesn't play for the National Team so even if China lets him choose if he wants to sit out the Olympics, Yao would probably still choose to play. He is the hope of over a billion people.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Although I do want him to play in this year's Olympics, I hope that China knows what kind of toll this is taking on Yao. Although I doubt they'd let the poor guy rest


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

I say after this Olympic he should jus focus in the nba and get his rest when other nba players are gettng rest. Because for a guy of his size playing 365 days a year is jus way to much. And i think if he keeps doing that to himself, he is probably only good for 3 more years...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

good topic, and it all makes sense really. Beijing 2008 is THE biggest event for China. Yao is THE biggest athlete in China (literally and not literally). Basketball will be THE most watched sport overall for the Olympics. There's no way China can afford having Yao out for the Olympics. And honestly, this is kinda the unwritten clause in Yao's contract with the Rockets: Yao's first and foremost duty is to his country. I mean, just look at what happened to Wang Zhizhi when he refused to play for the national team. The Rockets managment knew what's at stake if Yao does end up missing the Olympics, so this was something that they had to agree on.

Anyway, as Yao said, lets hope this will be the last injury in his career.... unlikely, but lets hope...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

interesting article on Yahoo. And he makes great points... 
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=aw-yaochina022608&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey let out a long, exasperated sigh over the telephone Tuesday, as though to say: Are you kidding? Asking Yao Ming to ease back on his Chinese basketball commitments – never mind sit out the Beijing Olympics in August – is a request that’ll go unasked to his franchise star.
> 
> Yao’s body takes a terrible toll at 7-foot-6, something needs to change and still the Rockets are at the mercy of a Chinese basketball federation that never truly let the NBA have the most popular and beloved of its 1.3 billion people. He’s forever on loan, forever on the way to getting his career run into the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

There is no way that Yao will sit for the Olympics this summer. His country is hosting. I am sure everybody there is expecting him to be on the roster and dominate. 

We, who are not Chinese, don't care if he plays for China or not. Rather, we like him to sit out every summer so that he can be fresh at the start of the NBA season. 

There is no denial that Yao loves his country till death. We should respect his own decision. I however think that this fracture problem is fixable with patches for the time being.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I completely understanding yao wanting to play this summer and would dream of asking him not to. It is next summer I want him to start saying no


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

let's be real people........america seriously lacks naitonal pride these days....imagine hypothetically, that during the cold war we have american athletes saying "ohhh no, i'm making money playing euroball, or soccer in europe, or hockey in canada, i cant risk my health playing for team usa"

we'd all get angry and call them traitors.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> let's be real people........america seriously lacks naitonal pride these days....imagine hypothetically, that during the cold war we have american athletes saying "ohhh no, i'm making money playing euroball, or soccer in europe, or hockey in canada, i cant risk my health playing for team usa"
> 
> we'd all get angry and call them traitors.


no one expects him to sit out the olympics. we're saying after this summer, they should let him off from participating every single summer and give him a break. he's played tons for his national team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah its all the pre-Olympic crap they do. They have a few exhibition games that are not meaningful. Yao does not need to participate in those games. I mean seriously, is anyone on the CNT really going to be effected that much in the preseason? Yao is going to come in and dominate as usual. 

Year after year he is forced to play in games that do not mean anything on the international level except to the Chinese government's bragging rights. When are the going to understand that making Yao do this every year since he came into the league is hurting and breaking Yao down.

Sooner or later, he's going to be broken down even more in a couple years, and they are going to want him to play hurt. I just don't trust those doctors one bit. They seem to want whats best for the government then the actual player.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> no one expects him to sit out the olympics. we're saying after this summer, they should let him off from participating every single summer and give him a break. he's played tons for his national team.


not possible.......without him the national team looks like a bunch of chickens running around with their heads cut off.......in their mind, the chinese believe they groomed him, they raised him, and now they're supposed to not receive the divdends on their investment, so he could save his best for the NBA?? it wont make any sense to them.....they'll just come back with the NBA coach should limit Yao's minutes so he does have energy to represent his o****ry during the summer.......


----------

